# Grosses me out



## Ahusband (Sep 10, 2017)

Somewhere along the line of being married I have become ocd, anxiety ridden all the time. But one thing that has gotten me good is women stuff. 

I can't stand to go in the bathroom and in the trash is a used or many used pads. GROSS. I know whats in there, I know where it came from. I know that I use that part of the body and now I don't want it. To do something in the bedroom I have to drink or take a chill pill or try not to think about it. But it really sucks. I think to myself well I just need to find someone else who does not do this but that is not reality. I mean I know all girls have there monthly thing but do they all just leave it out in the open to their man because after all he is there husband and accepts them for who they are? 

My other guy friends don't seem to have a problem with it. I ask about it and they just shrug their shoulders. Almost as if this has never been a problem. 

Then if I know we are going to do something I take a fresh shower. I am ready. My wife will take a shower and then go take a dump in the bathroom for 10 min. She walks out naked to get in the bed and I am immediately grossed out. Like what was the point of the shower if you are going to poop after ward. But like I said I think this is all me. I bet all you other guys out there could care less. Sex is sex right. I used to be like that when I was younger. Anytime, anywhere. 

So what can I do about this? I went to counseling for a number of issues and the first thing she told me was to just get over it. I was like really. That never helped me. I tried but still it is not that easy. What can I do?


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

It sounds like you do have some Ocd issues that you need to go to therapy and work around. The best way to get around that kind of thing, though, is to be exposed to it. Repeatedly. Like, maybe try taking out the bathroom trash during "her time of the month".

Also, maybe you could ask your wife to get an account here so one of us women can gently tell her that maybe she should attend to her personal matters _before_ her nightly shower. DON'T TELL HER YOURSELF. No matter how gently you try to word it, she's going to be MORTIFIED that you know she... does _that_. Most women, especially newly-married women, go to great lengths to hide that sort of thing from their husbands, and her embarrassment will likely come out as anger toward you. 

Another thing you could try is to hire a cleaning service once a month during "that time" so you might have to see it less. Or buy a bathroom trash bin with a lid.


----------



## Ahusband (Sep 10, 2017)

I have been married 14 years and I have said this stuff many times to her and she is just like it's not a big deal. Maybe not to her but for me it is. Well it is my job to take out the trash. So I am always dealing with it. Sometimes her sister will come over and they will talk about their periods openly and I am over here on my laptop or something going OMG. Hearing about spotting and the flow and all this stuff. In my mind women don't do any of that stuff and I would like to keep it that way as much as possible.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ahusband said:


> I have been married 14 years and I have said this stuff many times to her and she is just like it's not a big deal. Maybe not to her but for me it is. Well it is my job to take out the trash. So I am always dealing with it. Sometimes her sister will come over and they will talk about their periods openly and I am over here on my laptop or something going OMG. Hearing about spotting and the flow and all this stuff. In my mind women don't do any of that stuff and I would like to keep it that way as much as possible.


yep major ocd.

maybe a therapist would help.


----------



## ThaMatrix (Sep 3, 2017)

My wife says it relieves her cramps if we have sex while she is on her period. She always wants to do it when she's right in the middle of it like at the heaviest time. It always ends up looking like a murder scene. Pretty intense.


----------



## Ahusband (Sep 10, 2017)

ThaMatrix said:


> My wife says it relieves her cramps if we have sex while she is on her period. She always wants to do it when she's right in the middle of it like at the heaviest time. It always ends up looking like a murder scene. Pretty intense.


LOL. I have done this believe it or not. When I was younger I could have cared less. Now that I grew up and know what really goes on down there I am like oh hell NO. It's like a Chemical lab. 

I was at work one day and one my employees was talking to another employee about something he did to his girl orally. Well me being ocd I pulled up something about periods and let him read it. He was like that is disgusting. I am like duh and your eating that. Just the way I see it but now I have probably scared him for life. 

You should have seen it when we had a kid. I was not supposed to be in the delivery room. She went into labor over night and no one was going to be in there with her so I had to. It was a C Section think God but I didn't touch my wife for months. Took me forever to get over that. God the more I talk the more I am like man I got some issues with this stuff.


----------



## Ahusband (Sep 10, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> yep major ocd.
> 
> maybe a therapist would help.


I went to marriage counseling for it. First thing she said to me was get over it. Like Dr.Phil. I told my wife we are never going back to that counselor again. But she asked that I go. On our second visit she actually apologized to me for being so straight forward. Over the next few weeks we kinda discussed it. Actually turned out my wife was not cleaning properly and I was just being told to get over it. It was embarrassing for her cause she didn't understand. She didn't have a mother growing up so all this she was having to learn on her own.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

So do you not give your wife oral then because you think it's gross?


----------



## ThaMatrix (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah Ive been in the room for two C sections it's definitely gnarly. I know what goes on down there I just dont care.  I do it all. Whatever anytime anyplace. A week after those babies were born we were fighting to keep our hands off each other because we were told to wait by the dr. Maybe you need medication or something. I bet a doc could help you.


----------



## ThaMatrix (Sep 3, 2017)

If it would fit I would put my whole head in there. I love my wifes lady bits.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ThaMatrix said:


> If it would fit I would put my whole head in there. I love my wifes lady bits.


Too much information dude.lol.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't understand why your wife can't wrap up her used products in toilet paper before she puts them in the trash, and empty the trash frequently during her period. I sure do. It's only polite when you live with others. I've been with guys who are not grossed out by period stuff, but I wouldn't want to subject them to used products like that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's gross that you go to the bathroom too. 

I do think that she needs to do things like the used hygiene things in the trash... either wrapped in TP or plastic. Leaving them out lying around it wrong. But if she throws them away property, the issue is on you.

You are seriously OCD, or just looking for reasons to make excuses for not really liking your wife.

This is your problem, not hers. You need to fix you. That's on you not her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is more to this story......

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...sion/393690-am-i-piece-sh-2.html#post18397114


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I've read both of your threads, you really don't like your wife do you?

Yes, it's gross that she doesn't properly dispose of her sanitary things, but if it bothers you that much get a bin with a lid! Ffs, it's not difficult.

FYI - it's perfectly normal for women to discuss their periods. It's what we do. You, sir, have a problem.


----------



## Ahusband (Sep 10, 2017)

ThaMatrix said:


> If it would fit I would put my whole head in there. I love my wifes lady bits.


I have seen some lady parts that I love not going to lie. But my wifes is not one of them laides don't hate on me for that. But a friend of mine one day his girl was changing and we had been drinking and she just comes out naked and starts walking around. I was like damn. But he hates here vagina. I am like what is wrong wit you. He likes the ones that look like a hotdog. I like mine balled and smooth looking. I guess each to their own. 

But my wife does not complain in the bedroom I may not go down on you but I can go for 2 hours straight sometimes and have no idea how.


----------



## ifimbeinghonest (May 28, 2017)

ThaMatrix said:


> If it would fit I would put my whole head in there. I love my wifes lady bits.


Lol!! This is hilariously funny and weirdly cute

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Um... going a long time im sex isn't a replacement for oral. 

You clearly need different friends. 

You complain that your wife has none, yours sound horrible. Your wife is a "goodie goodie" cause she doesn't smoke pot, drink or have fun with friends who left her passed out on a lawn when she did try to go out and have the kind of "fun" you think she should have. 

She's a mother and a wife and the way you talk about her and the things you have done (like "borrow" $10,000 from her so you could go on 2 vacations alone and buying expensive crap you don't need) is appalling. 

You should realize that when your wife leaves you, you will have a very hard time finding anyone else. 
You're 5'5, refuse to do oral, are drowning in debt, have 3 mental illnesses and have no boundaries with your friends. 

You should be thanking your lucky stars your wife has put up with you for this long. It sounds like you want to test the waters and see what else is out there, I can tell you that for you it's not looking good. 

Either fix yourself for your wife or let her go


----------



## Ahusband (Sep 10, 2017)

frusdil said:


> I've read both of your threads, you really don't like your wife do you?
> 
> Yes, it's gross that she doesn't properly dispose of her sanitary things, but if it bothers you that much get a bin with a lid! Ffs, it's not difficult.
> 
> FYI - it's perfectly normal for women to discuss their periods. It's what we do. You, sir, have a problem.


I know it's normal but you know I have issues with it and yall just start talking about it like I am not here and I feel like it is being done on purpose. When her sister leaves she is like did we gross you out. Well yeah!.


----------



## Ahusband (Sep 10, 2017)

Are you even married cause it don't sound like it.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Most men get over women talking about their periods around the time they stop being teenagers. 

The pads I can understand but talking about periods? Grow up. We get periods, we sometimes talk about the flow and changes. It's part of being an adult. My 15 year old could deal with women talking about periods. 

Considering what you have said and done, her not wrapping her pads before putting them in the garbage is peanuts. You need to focus on you and your mental health before you start nitpicking your wife


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Ahusband said:


> I have seen some lady parts that I love not going to lie. But my wifes is not one of them laides don't hate on me for that. But a friend of mine one day his girl was changing and we had been drinking and she just comes out naked and starts walking around. I was like damn. But he hates here vagina. I am like what is wrong wit you. He likes the ones that look like a hotdog. I like mine balled and smooth looking. I guess each to their own.
> 
> But my wife does not complain in the bedroom I may not go down on you but I can go for 2 hours straight sometimes and have no idea how.



YOur friend's lady was walking around naked just like that, this story doesn't sound real at all! A woman's vagina like a 'hot dog' huh? aren't you talking about a penis? This is all to wierd:surprise:


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Ahusband said:


> I know it's normal but you know I have issues with it and yall just start talking about it like I am not here and I feel like it is being done on purpose. When her sister leaves she is like did we gross you out. Well yeah!.


I live in Asia, and Asian cultures this is taboo, no talking, no leaving stuff lying around, no discussing with fathers, etc, so I understand where you are coming from. I for one feel that this is a private matter so should be kept that way except with the doctor or girlfriends.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Women have periods and men have sperm coming out of the ends of their ****s! That's the reality of human existence. What if your wife was grossed out by the sperm coming out of you and wanted you to stop sex before you actually come? That would be unfair, unreasonable and unacceptable, as is the fact that you are unable to accept that your wife has periods. No need to wrap up used sanitary products in toilet paper - that's just adding to the environmental mess being caused. By putting used sanitary products in a bin (rather than flushing), your wife is doing the right thing environmentally. Why not get a bathroom bin with a lid. I've never flushed sanitary products and have taught my daughters not to do so - we've always had a bathroom bin with a lid. I've always been the one responsible for emptying it as I've always been a single parent so did all the household chores myself. Yes, it's not the most pleasant task, but it's not awful either. There are spouses who deal with their partner's colostomy, parents change babies nappies (which is much more unpleasant than sanitary products) several times a day for several years. OP - you need to get over yourself and man up here.


----------



## ThaMatrix (Sep 3, 2017)

doobie said:


> Women have periods and men have sperm coming out of the ends of their ****s! That's the reality of human existence. What if your wife was grossed out by the sperm coming out of you and wanted you to stop sex before you actually come? That would be unfair, unreasonable and unacceptable, as is the fact that you are unable to accept that your wife has periods. No need to wrap up used sanitary products in toilet paper - that's just adding to the environmental mess being caused. By putting used sanitary products in a bin (rather than flushing), your wife is doing the right thing environmentally. Why not get a bathroom bin with a lid. I've never flushed sanitary products and have taught my daughters not to do so - we've always had a bathroom bin with a lid. I've always been the one responsible for emptying it as I've always been a single parent so did all the household chores myself. Yes, it's not the most pleasant task, but it's not awful either. There are spouses who deal with their partner's colostomy, parents change babies nappies (which is much more unpleasant than sanitary products) several times a day for several years. OP - you need to get over yourself and man up here.


Yes "man up" is the first thing I thought but didn't want to be rude. Get in there and do some work. Work that thing. We've all seen nicer looking vaginas than our own women either in porn or in person just like they've seen nicer packages than ours. That ones yours. Wear it out.


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

If you stay with her long enough eventually you wont have to deal with such "issues"...but then I suspect you will find something else to be grossed out by- shes too old, her boobs too saggy.....

When my SIL and I want to talk about something private we always announce to the husbands that we are now going to talk about our menstrual cycles! They leave the room. Neither of us even have a cycle anymore


----------



## sissyphus (Feb 1, 2012)

Having a can with a lid is a good idea if you don't want to be gross out. some people are sensitive to this stuff. there are people who get sick at the sight of blood or can't deal with vomit. as far as being clean before sex, I'm all for it. Usually when I know I'm going to have sex, I take a shower, and would expect the other person to do the same. nothing like strong body odor to put a stop to intimacy real quick. would you like to give oral sex to someone who smells like the camels at the zoo?


----------

